

ScienceNews.org: Superglass could be new state of matter - dpurp
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/39242/title/Superglass_could_be_new_state_of_matter_

======
KevBurnsJr
"at temperatures close to absolute zero, or -273º Celsius."

Weird things are bound to happen when you remove all kinetic energy from a
system.

------
light3
Glass at normal temperature flows, but incredibly slowly, you can see from old
window glass which is thin at the top and thicker at the bottom.

~~~
DabAsteroid
_Glass at normal temperature flows, but incredibly slowly, you can see from
old window glass which is thin at the top and thicker at the bottom._

.

Urban legend. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glass#Behavior_of_antique_glass>

_The observation that old windows are often thicker at the bottom than at the
top is often offered as supporting evidence for the view that glass flows over
a matter of centuries. It is then assumed that the glass was once uniform, but
has flowed to its new shape, which is a property of liquid. ... When actually
installed in a window frame, the glass would be placed thicker side down both
for the sake of stability and to prevent water accumulating in the lead cames
at the bottom of the window. Occasionally such glass has been found thinner
side down or thicker on either side of the window's edge, as would be caused
by carelessness at the time of installation._

~~~
moxy
Wow. I'm usually pretty keen on the current "urban myths" and was completely
unaware of this one. Thanks for the information.

